# Only 1 egg



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a pair of italian owls (powder blue male & silver female). Why does my female lay only 1 egg at a time. 

The pair is in my main loft along with the other pigeons. Is there are reason for this.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> I have a pair of italian owls (powder blue male & silver female). Why does my female lay only 1 egg at a time.
> 
> The pair is in my main loft along with the other pigeons. Is there are reason for this.


How old is the hen and have you had her all of her adult life? Did she used to 
lay two eggs or has it always been one egg in a clutch? Some birds will have
one egg clutches, and sometimes they seem to taper off laying by a decrease
in egg laying either by one egg clutches or skipping a laying all together.

I'm assuming that you are giving the bird adequate Calcium supplements and that the bird is getting either sunshine or D3?

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought her as an adult so I guess there is no way to say the age but I guess she is not that old. Yes, she lays only an egg a time.

She has all the calcium she needs + D3.

Is this normal because silver italian owls are rare and some say that breeding silvers are diffiult


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Some hens lay just 1 egg. And the hen may at a time lay a second. At least she lays 1 now. Color is not the problem.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

My fantail female laid one.. Then she laid 1 and a half (a wierd small one) and now shes sitting on 2!..

She was tooooo young it seems...

Do pouters have and capuchines have difficulty in breeding? How can i make it easier??

Thanks,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a hen that just lays one egg, she has done this since this since day 1. It can be be hereditary or having a young bird who is just starting to lay eggs, but if you have this problem in more then one hen in your coop, I would suspect a nutritional issue.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I think its hereditary for some gut feeling i have. its the color which is rare and may be causing it. the eggs are fertile


----------

